# Coopers Canadian Blonde



## shamus (31/1/07)

The thread on Mexican Cerveza has gone absolutely crazy and I've tried mine and its pretty good.... Has anyone tried Canadian Blonde?


----------



## bconnery (31/1/07)

I did one a few years ago now and enjoyed it. 

It was a good vehicle for chillies too...

I added a brew enhancer type pack and 400g of Orange Blossom honey.


----------



## shamus (2/2/07)

so noone else has tried this then????


----------



## glenos (2/2/07)

I did a long time ago, from my misty memeory it went down pretty well.


----------



## Steve (2/2/07)

http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view-id-18-coo...ian-blonde.html


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/07)

I did this one just over a year ago and it turned out really great. I used a Coopers suplied recipe called "Buxom Blonde"... 500g light malt, brew enhancer, and a teabag of Goldings.


----------



## shamus (2/2/07)

glenos said:


> I did a long time ago, from my misty memeory it went down pretty well.


yeah, I read those...Just wanted to know if anyones tried it and whether you'd recommend BE1 or BE2?


----------



## Adamt (2/2/07)

I always say BE2, the extra malt always helps.


----------



## mark_m (2/2/07)

Just put down my 6th? batch of Canadian Blonde, have been doing it with coopers b/e2, 2tsp fuggles pellets boiled 10-15 minutes (lid on), kill heat & add 2 more tsp pellets, leave 3-5 minutes with lid on, tip into fermenter with wort & b/e2, top up to 23l, use coopers yeast.
A little light for my tastes, but has been universally popular otherwise.
Usually a 14 day ferment then into secondary/clearing cube in fridge. Quite drinkable 2 days later in the keg, improves over 4 weeks or so.
A couple of mates I have started down the HB path have tried above method with (NZ) saaz & hallertauer, both tend to "overpower" what is essentially a very light bodied beer.
An easy pleasant quaffer.


----------



## floppinab (2/2/07)

I've been using these types of kits as a good light base for doing something interesting with.

I did about a 1/2 kilo crystal steep and about another half kilo of dried wheat malt with about a 15 min. hallertauer boil with 1/2 kilo of orange blossom honey at around 3 or 4 mins before flameout. Then all in with the kit and fermented with a Kolsch yeast starter.
After about 6 weeks has settled very nicely.


----------



## maxy007 (2/2/07)

mark_mulrooney said:


> Just put down my 6th? batch of Canadian Blonde, have been doing it with coopers b/e2, 2tsp fuggles pellets boiled 10-15 minutes (lid on), kill heat & add 2 more tsp pellets, leave 3-5 minutes with lid on, tip into fermenter with wort & b/e2, top up to 23l, use coopers yeast.
> A little light for my tastes, but has been universally popular otherwise.
> Usually a 14 day ferment then into secondary/clearing cube in fridge. Quite drinkable 2 days later in the keg, improves over 4 weeks or so.
> A couple of mates I have started down the HB path have tried above method with (NZ) saaz & hallertauer, both tend to "overpower" what is essentially a very light bodied beer.
> An easy pleasant quaffer.



Hi Mark,
What would be a commercial beer that I could try that's similar to the Canadian Blond kit? I want to see if I'd like it and mabey make it as my second batch when and if my first one (Mexican Cerveza) ever finishes fermenting


----------



## mark_m (3/2/07)

maxy007 said:


> Hi Mark,
> What would be a commercial beer that I could try that's similar to the Canadian Blond kit? I want to see if I'd like it and mabey make it as my second batch when and if my first one (Mexican Cerveza) ever finishes fermenting



As a general style try Carlton Pure Blonde, this is pretty much what I would expect a Canadian Blonde kit to be like with b/e 1 with no extra hops. B/E 2 @ fuggles add a bit of extra body & character.

As has been said before, watch your sanitation & temperature control, keep notes, brew as much as you can, build up a stockpile & enjoy.

Don't be afraid to leave bottles conditioning for a while, when bottling, as a rule I'd aim to leave a brew 4 weeks in the bottle & with most brews found 3 months+ to be best. Some brews that were "ordinary" early on really improved with some age.

Enjoy!
Mark


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/2/07)

I've made a canadian blonde twice

Recipes are here http://hyperfox.info/beer01.htm#10

and here http://hyperfox.info/beer01.htm#04

Both were very nice

Cheers

Edit: Tpyo


----------

